# Non tandem rated fork



## mahuan! (Nov 23, 2010)

I suspect I know the consensus on this one, but I thought I'd throw it out there. 

Would it be inadvisable to put a 2005(?) Marzocchi Bomber Marathon on my tandem? This is a cross-country fork but seems to be to be pretty solidly built. It's QR and no thru-axle. It has adjustable travel 80-120. We'd be running 90-100 given our older geometry.

-Team weight +/- 300
-Riding--smoother single track and gravel (no big hits or hucks)

So, what are the disadvantages of putting this fork on? Is it potentially dangerous?


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

If I recall correctly, that fork only has 30 mm stanchions. Quite frankly, I wouldn't want to use that fork on a trail bike!

I'm guessing you're using disc brakes. The problems that are most likely to result is the fork breaking under braking loads, which are far greater than a single 300 pound person riding a single. I'd also be concerned with the wheel pulling out of the dropouts under braking loads. A DT Swiss RWS solid 9 mm QR could help.

Although rough trails are hard on forks on a tandem, braking can be even harder.

All in all, I think this fork would be a bad idea, even if just riding beach paths.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Blaster1200 said:


> If I recall correctly, that fork only has 30 mm stanchions. Quite frankly, I wouldn't want to use that fork on a trail bike!
> All in all, I think this fork would be a bad idea, even if just riding beach paths.


Agreed


----------



## mahuan! (Nov 23, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advice, I'll rock the rigid until I can put on the right fork for the job. My wife/stoker wouldn't be amused by a broken fork (or collarbone).


----------



## mtn_man2 (Jan 26, 2004)

Jay and Tracey Petervary ran a Rockshox Reba 29er with 20mm maxle during the Tour Divide Race two years ago. They were set up with frame bags, etc so I only imagine they were well over 300lbs. I would imagine you could run the 26" Reba with 20mm maxle and be just fine.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

FWIW, I have a Marathon S on my Turner single. I use that bike solely for xc rides and even then it gets a bit flexy in the rough.

It may work fine for you, but it wouldn't make my recommended list.

PK


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

mtn_man2 said:


> Jay and Tracey Petervary ran a Rockshox Reba 29er with 20mm maxle during the Tour Divide Race two years ago. They were set up with frame bags, etc so I only imagine they were well over 300lbs. I would imagine you could run the 26" Reba with 20mm maxle and be just fine.


I had a Reba Team on my 26" singlespeed XC bike. It's about pretty flexy. Many earlier generations of the Reba 29er fork were known to be wet noodles, but the later ones are only a little better. However, at least the 20 mm axle adds a bit of safety in preventing the axle from coming out under braking.

But, just because Jay and Tracey got away with it for their event, doesn't mean it's a good idea.


----------



## man2go (Jan 31, 2011)

*Tandem suspension fork experiments*

I tried a Marzocchi Bomber 44TST2 on my 2009 Cannondale Street tandem. We weigh in at the 360 range. The ride on rough gravel roads was superb, however to much lateral flex in the fork. Tried it on the road, same thing constantly making steering adjustments to keep in a straight line. I found a 2009 Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1 (OE) at Jenson for $215, and having prowheelbuilder build up a custom wheel with 36 spokes and a White Industries Ventri Thru axle Disk front hub 20mm, velocity cliff hanger MSW 26" rim (235.42). Beats the dual crown cost all to heck. But, we are not ones for the super rough terrain.

Anyway, when I stand in front of my Cannondale Chase 1, (with Dirt Jumper 2 fork) lock the wheel in between my knees I get almost no lateral flex. So I'm a hoping this will be the winning combo. Front suspension really makes the bumps more tolerable.

Will advise of the outcome in about 3 weeks. GO WITH THE THRU AXLE.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

man2go said:


> Anyway, when I stand in front of my Cannondale Chase 1, (with Dirt Jumper 2 fork) lock the wheel in between my knees I get almost no lateral flex. So I'm a hoping this will be the winning combo. Front suspension really makes the bumps more tolerable.
> 
> Will advise of the outcome in about 3 weeks. GO WITH THE THRU AXLE.


I've set a few tandems up with the DJ2...or 3 a few years back model. The one with the steel steerer tube and steel stancions. Pretty basic valving in those things, but with the air assist they work fine.


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

Internal14 said:


> I've set a few tandems up with the DJ2...or 3 a few years back model. The one with the steel steerer tube and steel stancions. Pretty basic valving in those things, but with the air assist they work fine.


Agree with Myke, here. I switched out the 2004 DJ1 I had on my ECDM, for a 2010, DJ2 With 20mm thru. Works great. Tandem Team is about 310 right now.


----------

